# 6 day racer - stainless steel - 1929



## tailhole (Mar 12, 2014)

and not cheap

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-192...Bicycle-/121293804577?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm wondering if the frame is completely nickel plated and not stainless.


----------



## bike (Mar 13, 2014)

*^^^^^^*

Stainless would be very heavy and not a material used on bicycles I give it .00000001% chance as a prototype..why is it not gleaming?


----------



## stoney (Mar 13, 2014)

bike said:


> Stainless would be very heavy and not a material used on bicycles I give it .00000001% chance as a prototype..why is it not gleaming?




I thought the same thing, should it be shinier? Although it has been 85 years. I don't know what 85 year old stainless steel would look like. Was stainless steel around then? Nickel plating seems more like it to me also. Cool and nice bike though. If I had loads of cash I would own it.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 13, 2014)

According to them world wide interenets, Stainless was created in 1913. I don't know about its usefulness back then but custom builders are using it quite a bit nowadays.

Being a track bike, I would think a custom frame builder probably did this more so than a mass manufacturer.

The modern flavor.









ddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 13, 2014)

He mentions in the ad "tarnish and pitting". I don't think stainless pits over time. Then again I'm no metallurgist.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 13, 2014)

It'll pit but corrosion is limited to smaller areas. Some light reading.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitting_corrosion

It talks about pitting in 
[h=2]Susceptible alloys[/h]


----------



## kccomet (Mar 13, 2014)

very cool bike, with a nice package of parts and paper history. this is just the type of bike im looking for. it does it for me. that said i would be floored if it brought that kind of money, and im not shy about spending money on a bike i want. stainless frame i doubt it. i think his pricing is way high on this particular bike.... but if i had entertainer, pro ball player, or the money some of you cabe members have, i would own it and wouldnt think twice about it


----------



## bike (Mar 13, 2014)

*If you worked 40 hours a week for a year*

you would have to net about 155,000 an hour to get the purchase price of this:


http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2021652428_sereneyachtxml.html
Forget about the taxes fuel crew etc. etc. etc.

So for him that bike would be about .000003 seconds of income...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2014)

bike said:


> If you worked 40 hours a week for a year  you would have to net about 155,000 an hour to get the purchase price of this:
> 
> 
> http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2021652428_sereneyachtxml.html
> ...




...thanks droppin' a deuce in the punchbowl there, bike


----------



## frank 81 (Mar 13, 2014)

bike said:


> Stainless would be very heavy and not a material used on bicycles I give it .00000001% chance as a prototype..why is it not gleaming?




  Bike is probably built with Stainless Tubing. Yes it does rust & corrode.


----------



## josehuerta (Mar 13, 2014)

*Stainless Racer*

I'm with kccomet on this one, very cool bike. I don't dismiss the idea that it could be stainless however. Racers are always looking to get ahead of the curve and are always innovating. A relatively new metal like stainless would be tempting. Raw stainless is not shiny, not that different from other metals in appearance unless polished or at least brush finished. Big difference is that they keep that polished look much longer than other metals before Mother Nature seeks her revenge. And weight wasn't the only consideration either, they still used block chains I understand because they trusted their strength. In any case this may well be as advertised - a unique prototype commissioned by a very serious, very particular racer. Great ephemera as well. Still overpriced, but cool.


----------



## bike (Mar 14, 2014)

*anyone on classic rendezvous?*

they must have said something?


----------

